# Right now



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

... somewhere in the ghetto of a nearby city, a young man is lifting weights with his buddies. He doesn't have to go to work because you subsidize his lifestyle. He doesn't have to take care of his family because you are paying for his six children with six different mothers. The most difficult task he faces in what passes for a career is occasionally running from the police. He has all of the time in the world to get plenty of rest and exercise, and he is training (whether he knows it or not) for that future time when he's going to meet you in the darkened hallway of your home or ambush you on the street. You may not have time to draw your gun or you may not be armed at that moment. You're going to be wrestling with this guy, or running from him. Is your physical health up to it?

If not, why not?

PT is the order of the day. Time to get to it.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow... racist much??
I am thoroughly ashamed of you.
I am beginning to think it is folks such as yourself that are longing for, dreaming of a race war.

And I really doubt that the guys in the 'ghetto' are going to make the LOOOOOONG trek to the deepest darkest Midwest to hunt down, stalk and attack a majority of the HTers.

They should look out for the guy that works in the garage where they take their truck or the postman and his skanky cousin or the dude on the next road who can't be bothered to do for himself.
And I bet they are white..


What a fearful and hate filled and totally irrelevant and improper post.
Don't you have ANYTHING else to think about???

OOoh.... I am so ticked off that I am quivering. I have to go out to the garden.


{please read to the end of the thread before responding only to this post, it's been taken care of already. - Angie}


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Ernie said:


> ... somewhere in the ghetto of a nearby city, a young man is lifting weights with his buddies. He doesn't have to go to work because you subsidize his lifestyle. He doesn't have to take care of his family because you are paying for his six children with six different mothers. The most difficult task he faces in what passes for a career is occasionally running from the police. He has all of the time in the world to get plenty of rest and exercise, and he is training (whether he knows it or not) for that future time when he's going to meet you in the darkened hallway of your home or ambush you on the street. You may not have time to draw your gun or you may not be armed at that moment. You're going to be wrestling with this guy, or running from him. Is your physical health up to it?
> 
> If not, why not?
> 
> PT is the order of the day. Time to get to it.


I don't see where Hermit specified a race or ethnicity so how can this be racist? If you have driven through a ghetto recently you will see that there people of all races and ethnicity living in them now.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

chickenista said:


> Wow... racist much??
> I am thoroughly ashamed of you.
> I am beginning to think it is folks such as yourself that are longing for, dreaming of a race war.
> 
> ...


Have you been out of the hills anytime in the last 10 years. My daughter and son live in a nice neighbor hood in Aurora Co, If you recall they recently found a bunch of terrorist there. Not three blocks away.

http://www.kdvr.com/kdvr-zazi-091809,0,831571.story

And as was said there was no color indicated. Grow the (deleted) up


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

chickenista said:


> Wow... racist much??
> I am thoroughly ashamed of you.
> I am beginning to think it is folks such as yourself that are longing for, dreaming of a race war.
> 
> ...


he said nothing about YOU, and you attack him.
That seems to be the agenda of a few.
And if you stop and take off your outside influences, and slowly re-read that post - it says not one word about any race. YOU are the one bringing race into this equation. Are you the RACIST? 

I almost deleted that as attacking Ernie personally - but seems that it bears a better lesson for the rest that people are reading exactly what they've been told by others to see and post what some may be influencing them to post.

All that OP post is - why to be ready and be Physically Healthy.

And now and earlier there are guys just like that described that do the weight thing, and are up to no good later. 

But no where in that OP is a color, ethnic desinator. You are seeing through YOUR eyes.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

If you need a real world example, take what happened in London recently.

The looters engaged in physical violence with homeowners who had to repel them with kitchen utensils, baseball bats, and trash can lids. 

The FSA is composed of whites, blacks, Muslims, and Latinos. It is an equal opportunity "employer".

Stay alert. They aren't who you think they are.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

What is meant by the "FSA"? I've seen that in a couple of threads, but haven't figured it out yet. Thanks!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Ernie said:


> ... somewhere in the ghetto of a nearby city, a young man is lifting weights with his buddies. He doesn't have to go to work because you subsidize his lifestyle. He doesn't have to take care of his family because you are paying for his six children with six different mothers. The most difficult task he faces in what passes for a career is occasionally running from the police. He has all of the time in the world to get plenty of rest and exercise, and he is training (whether he knows it or not) for that future time when he's going to meet you in the darkened hallway of your home or ambush you on the street. You may not have time to draw your gun or you may not be armed at that moment. You're going to be wrestling with this guy, or running from him. Is your physical health up to it?
> 
> If not, why not?
> 
> PT is the order of the day. Time to get to it.


....wow so true.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Honduras Trish said:


> What is meant by the "FSA"? I've seen that in a couple of threads, but haven't figured it out yet. Thanks!



FSA= Free "manure" army  i think you can take it from there


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't know what FSA stands for either. 

My son lives in the ghetto, works out every single day, though he is in training to be an LEO.  I don't have grandchildren as of yet, maybe someday. Oh, and he is white. I did not read the above as being racist either as I don't classify people in the ghettos today as being one race, it is just cheaper rent for most.

The one thing I am watching closely are the comments being made by political figures that could be taken as inciting race wars. Again, I worry about mob mentality and that comes in all colors. 

As for PT, yep, is good advice for everyone.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

TNHermit said:


> FSA= Free "manure" army  i think you can take it from there


Thanks for the info. I'm glad I asked, as my guesses weren't anywhere close!


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

CountryWmn said:


> I don't know what FSA stands for either.
> 
> 
> The one thing I am watching closely are the comments being made by political figures that could be taken as inciting race wars. Again, I worry about mob mentality and that comes in all colors.
> ...



You will find as time goes by that comments like post 2 will become more and more. Its the basis for the whole liberal campaign for POTUS. tis the only thing they have. And everyone will be blamed for the current POTUS failures based on race.
You can watch and see then call me names if i am wrong


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

TNHermit said:


> You will find as time goes by that comments like post 2 will become more and more. Its the basis for the whole liberal campaign for POTUS. tis the only thing they have. And everyone will be blamed for the current POTUS failures based on race.
> You can watch and see then call me names if i am wrong


Aww, how can I call a fellow Tennessean names? I don't think you are wrong at all. I find it sad that people are resorting to these tactics. Class warfare is also being pushed and promoted, though mostly subtly, in news articles I have read lately.


----------



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

FSA = the ticks.

We are the dogs.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I guess I need to read with different glasses or something, I didn't see any mention of race either. Here it could be any race just like anywhere else. You won't see the hardworking paycheck earners taking the time off to go do the things that those described in the OP do.


----------



## Elie May (Apr 24, 2008)

Most of the Ghetto clan around here is to lazy to even lift weights!~
They are more into drinking beer on their front porch at 8am or waiting in line for free food at the church every Friday at 1pm.
I keep my eyes on them, and they aren't lifting weights!

I agree through with Ernie, maintain your health and stay as fit as possible. Only the strongest will survive.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I think I may be a racist...in my mindseye I saw a young black man and the picture was one I saw of a prison exercise room...but then I had to consider my age and where I don't travel. When I grew up ghettos were for black people. Now in my late 50's I don't travel to cities and surely don't visit ghettos.

I went back and re-read Ernie's original post..at no point was race mentioned..it was my sad automatic connection of ghetto with black.

Be honest with yourselves...how many of you did NOT see in your minds' eye a young black man stripped to the waist pumping iron??

I don't like to think I am racist..but my feelings about "persons of color" are getting more negative all the time; from my dislike of our first family(and their excesses) to the persons flooding across our borders. Is the media influencing me? I believe it is..and worry that this influence is planned...

Oh yes, I am going to add that Chickenista saw the same mental picture I did or the discription would not have equated BLACK to her as race was not mentioned...


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

bee said:


> I think I may be a racist...in my mindseye I saw a young black man and the picture was one I saw of a prison exercise room...but then I had to consider my age and where I don't travel. When I grew up ghettos were for black people. Now in my late 50's I don't travel to cities and surely don't visit ghettos.
> 
> I went back and re-read Ernie's original post..at no point was race mentioned..it was my sad automatic connection of ghetto with black.
> 
> ...


Sorry here 

I don't see race. I have several mixed race grandkids. and just because that was in your minds eye at first doesn't mean your racist. We have been conditioned to think like that by the left. confirmed by post 2. The fact that you recognize it says your not racist.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

bee said:


> Be honest with yourselves...how many of you did NOT see in your minds' eye a young black man stripped to the waist pumping iron??


I pictured a black guy, too. But like you said, that image came from my head, not Ernie's post. When I think about it rationally, I know there are a lot of white guys close by who would be my enemies if it came down to it, though I can't really picture them lifting weights. The white men in the ghettos around here tend to be scraggly sickly looking guys with patchy facial hair and beer bellies.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

well, unemployment is very high among African Americans...that said, I pictured Mexican drug guys with hopping car...I myself could pass for Mexican...though I am White with a splash of Native American...


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Good Job Angie--Please everyone just because news and post do not make your day thing twice before tossing the RACE CARD. Very litte racist things are being tossed about but when the sidutation does not fall in line with certain goals some have been TRAINED to get their way by searching out a PC rational to push the agenda. It has become so ingrained that for many it IS almost natural to assume an insult when NON was ment. We have Race, sex, choice of sex, phyical issues, ect. PC has be streched and deformed to fit ANY thing almost to create a Victim. I do not want to be a victim but have we become trained to FIND a reason to plead the victim card? I want to sucees. I want to be strong, I want to stand on my own two feet. I want to support my self. I want to be the best I can be via GOD and my works. Those ideas were the background of the America founding. It seems that it has become un PC to be American.


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

Yep, my first thought was of drug users as well. I don't know if any pump iron, but I reckon they will do what they feel necessary to get their next fix and it doesn't matter who is in their way.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't forget about "he and his buddies get high on meth" before they come looking for you.

And that makes them VERY hard to stop. If I may, I will dust off a skeleton from the family closet...

My sister got divorced, took her two kids, and ended up dating one of those. an abusive relationship.... Meth addict, alcoholic, all around american guy. She decided she wanted out, and left. She asked her former husband to go with her to pick up her stuff. They were both shot when they entered the house. My sister managed to crawl from the house, and and made it down the street about a block, with him following her and shooting her occasionally. 

This left two orphans, my niece and nephew. They were adopted and raised by my older brother, he and his wife had no children, they were trying, but lost several. Right after the adoption, guess what? Pregnant. So, we now have a family of 3.....5 yo girl, 3 yo boy, and new baby. They grew up as a family, although they knew that they were being raised by "uncle" and "aunt", they called them mom and dad and brother..... Raised on a farm, stay at home mom, could be any one of us here.....

Fast fwd a few years.... nephew becomes a meth head, goes out to the farm in the middle of the night, gets caught in the house lifting some things, and turns on my brother..... Nephew is about 6', and 140 lb, brother is 6' 2", and about 250 lb. nephew threw brother though windows 3 times, into a couple walls, and was completely immune to any pain. He them found his "little" brother, 19 at this point, and proceeded to beat him unconscious. He then went and guy a rifle, which was loaded, walked back to his brother, chambered a round, put the barrel to his brothers head and pulled the trigger, but the rifle didn't fire. My brother said he jumped on nephew, got him to the ground, and was thrown off again. Nephew then chambered another round, stuck the barrel to my brothers chest, and pulled the trigger. 5 times the rife did not fire. My brother said that nephew was completely immune to ANY pain. Didn't matter where he was punched or kicked. After the 5th attempt at shooting his family, he left. He got caught later that morning because he intentionally ran in to a police car.


Soooo....

The point is I guess, that when they come for you, they are going to be on meth, and hard to stop. Your strength probably won't matter. it's by Gods grace that no one was killed in this situation. If meth can make a young man who has everything going for him, top of his profession, all that, and turn on his family like that, a stranger is going to be even worse. Your only hope is to shoot them with a weapon that has enough stopping power to end it instantly.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

ghmerrill said:


> Your only hope is to shoot them with a weapon that has enough stopping power to end it instantly.


Or choke them unconscious - if you know what your doing it takes less then 30 seconds.

Man - sad and terrifying story!


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's a riddle for ya'll.

A father and his son are riding down the road in a car. They are T-boned by a truck. Father is killed instantly, son badly injured and rushed to the trauma center. OR is prepped, staff scrubbed and waiting. Kid is rushed into the OR only to have the doctor say "I can't operate, this is my son!" How is that possible?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

chickenista said:


> Wow... racist much??
> I am thoroughly ashamed of you.
> I am beginning to think it is folks such as yourself that are longing for, dreaming of a race war.
> 
> ...


No where did any one mention race.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Back to the question in the OP....

Regarding PT, I have been working on my cardio lately and have lost a good bit of weight. My 12yo daughter and I are training in a combat/street fighting style of martial arts. Apparently we are doing okay at it, since my instructor just asked me if I would be willing to also get certified to teach women's self defense classes - he can't keep up with the number of requests he is receiving.

For a long time, I was afraid to try martial arts. However, I always thought it would be something good for my daughter to learn. So on an impulse, when I signed her up, I signed myself up also. And no, I was not the picture of health. I was an overweight, pretty sedentary, out of shape homeschool mom. But because I liked the class and was inspired to do my best there, I began to drop the weight and to get more active. Now I do cardio, strength, and HIT (high intensity training, or increasing reaction time and intensity) frequently. I live in a rural area and work out at these things at home. I bought a 2nd hand treadmill and some cheap weights and resistance bands. I research online to find out what I need to do to improve my condition. I am my own physical trainer.

My husband jokes with me that now the wolves in sheep's clothing are going to be pretty shocked when the warrior in the soccer mom suit kicks the crap out of them. Honestly, I think one of my biggest advantages is that I will be underestimated by anyone who has not seen me fight. They will have plenty of time to ponder the nature of their mistake while they are healing from their injuries.

So, based on my experience, I believe that you are never too old to learn how to defend yourself. How deeply you get into the training will vary with the individual but any is better than none.


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

watcher said:


> Here's a riddle for ya'll.
> 
> A father and his son are riding down the road in a car. They are T-boned by a truck. Father is killed instantly, son badly injured and rushed to the trauma center. OR is prepped, staff scrubbed and waiting. Kid is rushed into the OR only to have the doctor say "I can't operate, this is my son!" How is that possible?


I would say the surgeon is his mom.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

That is the reason I have hunters I trust to hunt ALL over my land --meth head area and I did contact the Fire dept. (sounded stupid giving him second hand info as to where a strange new building was put up with a genny to boot.)--Meth heads scare me. Thanks for the reminders. Is that racist to not like meth heads. NO it is smart to keep an eye out for danger. But those who try to twist it will try to imply that meth head is a code for blacks or ect. Which is not the truth in what I mean.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

As I read Ernie's post, I envisioned a white guy on dope. Does that make me racist for assuming a faceless attacker is white?

It doesn't MATTER if someone is black, white, yellow, or green. What matters is that we are PREPARED for an attack by someone described in the OP. Why is that so hard to comprehend? Focusing on a non-existent "race" insinuation is like straining at a gnat and swallowing a camel.


----------



## Bulldog 6 (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, I pretty much stay off the threads the last few weeks. As things continue decline I choose to keep my head down. But this one...I gotta add my two cents. Although I can see how some of the people might migrate to the idea that the OP is racist...I believe you need look inside yourselves. When I read the OP...I saw a thug _(regardless of color)._ A person supported by a variety of social programs....and yet taking what he needs. 
It appears after reading all the threads that the it was not the intend of the OP to make it a racist statement. What does trouble me is that several immediately became angry and accused the OP of being racist. I have watch several in the national spotlight that are claiming racism and worse, when there appears to be none. Frankly I am weary of it. It appears many that throw out these comments lightly are likely themselves racist. You can be any skin color (black, brown, red or white)...and still be racist. Racism knows no bounds. One only has to view the news across the country of the last few weeks. We see blacks...with no cause initiating violence to others seemingly only because their targets skin color is different. Can you deny the likelihood that such person is not racist. We need each look inside themselves...and that means ALL, not necessarily of any one color. 
Me, my best friend in the military was a spec 4 from the Bronks. Yes, he was black. But I saw him a just a man. A good man, a man I respected with a wife and soon with a family. Were he around me today I suspect we would still be friends. Certainly we choose...but don't throw out your accusations of racism to me...it won't fly.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I have tennant that pays his rent on time evey month. Gold chains , 4 cell phones and 16500 bucks behind on child support . What race is he?????? Some only see what they want.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

A cleverly written piece by Ernie to draw these kind of comments out... BTW this is exactly how Nobama got elected, he only said hope and change and everyone mentally added their own wish list but the Zerobama had his own agenda...

Pays to pay attention folks... Not only is a race card being played but a youth card... Do not be surprised if your own children or their friends end up on the other side of the concertina wire... The brainwashers have their order...


----------



## two_barking_dogs (Sep 17, 2002)

ghmerrill said:


> The point is I guess, that when they come for you, they are going to be on meth, and hard to stop.


The only way to stop zombies is with a round to the head


.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

ghmerrill, we have been taught that the way to deal with meth heads or others high on drugs and impervious to pain is to focus on the mechanical aspects of the body. While they won't feel any pain, if you can disrupt the nerve transmission pathways or cause the bones to no longer function in coordination, they will be unable to attack.


***After thinking about my response, I edited it heavily. Should have been sent as a pm, sorry*******


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Can you do that when the zombie is your child though?


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

A video clip of real and very short choke that put the runner unconscious.
This does contain a few swear words.

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d6TQKTA3SgY&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d6TQKTA3SgY&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Hmm..... by using the word ghetto and referring to running from the police, I wonder what he meant??? 6 children by 6 mothers?

And I am not racist. 
That is laughable.
He sure wan't talking about the nice presbyterian couple down the way, now was he.
Bet no one in that 'ghetto' has blond hair and blue eyes and if you want to lie to yourself that he is.. you go right on ahead.

And I can think for myself, thank you very much.
I don't need 'outside influences' to let me know that I am disgusted.
This is all me all the time. 
Amazing that *I* am able to think for myself.. all by myself.
I do not jump on the bandwagon, all gung ho for the trip.

And S&EP has taken another step towards completely losing all diverstiy of opinions.
I'm out.
You have become hateful, paranoid people.
Didn't use to be, but I don't need you anymore.
I don't want you anymore.
My skin crawls with some of the things I have read on GC and S&EP in the past year.
Members have happily talked of murder and it got to stand.
People preach ridiculous hate for other races and cultures.
Welcome to Germany.

Ban my rear end.
Go right on ahead.
Please. I beg you.

And I will prep and can and save seeds without craziness.
There is enough problems in the world with economy, crumbling infrastructure, drought and fire, floods and the coming winter.

And if the end comes... ya'll stay the hell away from me.
You are not welcome here.
I don't care how much food and stock you bring along.
But I will feed your kids.
And I hope you are in a situation where a ghetto dweller has to decide whether or not to save your hides. Whether or not to pull you out of that freezing creek or lift that weight of your hips and legs. Oooh... that would be awesomenesss, wouldn't it??


And I am not a crazy liberal with rose colored glasses on either.
I have spent more time in the ghetto than you can imagine. And I know how it works better than you.
I might not even vote for Obama and I hope that someone stands against him to run... please.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

watcher said:


> Here's a riddle for ya'll.
> 
> A father and his son are riding down the road in a car. They are T-boned by a truck. Father is killed instantly, son badly injured and rushed to the trauma center. OR is prepped, staff scrubbed and waiting. Kid is rushed into the OR only to have the doctor say "I can't operate, this is my son!" How is that possible?


 The Dr. is the kids mother.


----------



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

Bee, just to clarify, the term "persons of color" assumes that there are persons without color. I don't know anyone without color (my apologies to the albino population), therefore everyone I know is a person of color. I try not to use the politically correct terms, because they DO cause you to start thinking differently.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

ovsfarm said:


> ghmerrill, we have been taught that the way to deal with meth heads or others high on drugs and impervious to pain is to focus on the mechanical aspects of the body. While they won't feel any pain, if you can disrupt the nerve transmission pathways or cause the bones to no longer function in coordination, they will be unable to attack.
> 
> .


 I dated a Jewish girl for a few years and her Uncle was retired Massad. He taught me a lot of Krav Maga, stuff you don't get if you take a class. I'll tell you what, it's BRUTAL. The entire focus is how to cripple, break, maim, or kill the other guy(s) as quickly and efficiently as possible.
In my younger days I had to go into bad areas for my business. Knowing how to snap one persons arm while simultaneously knee capping another has saved my bacon more than once.

The point being I agree 100%


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

chickenista said:


> Hmm..... by using the word ghetto and referring to running from the police, I wonder what he meant??? 6 children by 6 mothers?


I've met many white guys that fit that description. I think you jumped to conclusions, where maybe you should have taken some time to think about it before posting your immediate reaction. Anyway, I hope you can find a forum with people who are more your style. Sorry to see you go.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

chickenista said:


> Hmm..... by using the word ghetto and referring to running from the police, I wonder what he meant??? 6 children by 6 mothers?


 Are you saying only blacks have 6 kids with 6 moms? Are you saying only blacks live in the ghetto and run from the police? This is why we think YOU are being racist, or lets call it racily over sensitive.

Here's an interesting tid bit for you. Do you know the term ghetto is a jewish thing? Yeah, the Jews were the first people to live in ghettos.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Aren't most zombies green?


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

chickenista said:


> Hmm..... by using the word ghetto and referring to running from the police, I wonder what he meant??? 6 children by 6 mothers?


He coulda meant my brother. He's a white guy, but fits the description.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I thought of the white people I have seen go through high school that have five kids with different mothers by the time they are 25. That is what I thought of, what I have seen. Did you notice, white? The ghetto I know in the local town is almost exclusively white. The ghetto in the next city is pretty mixed. Heck, have a family member, five kids, multiple fathers, collects benefits. Not sure where the racism card is coming from, maybe the colorof theglasses of the reader. Think this one may be beyond pie....

Didn't the Kamakazee (sp?) pilots do heroin or coke before flying? Made them feel invincible.

Eta, been told by dh I am the most colorblind person he knows. The brush being used to paint here is a bit broad and sloppy.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is really an instructional thread. We need to thank Chickensta for providing the proof that others don't want stuff talked about.

I do think she has another forum that is more to her liking and thought process, so we don't need to feel too badly for her.

And while she thinks we presume to know her extenisve knowledge of gehtos, she has no idea of the backgrounds and relatives of many of us.

So - please use this as a learning example.
Wish you and your other forum/s and gardening buddies good wishes and hope that you have good health and prosper.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

SquashNut said:


> Aren't most zombies green?


After enough days dead and moss and icky stuff growing on them.


----------



## Bulldog 6 (Jul 13, 2011)

chickenista said:


> Hmm..... by using the word ghetto and referring to running from the police, I wonder what he meant??? 6 children by 6 mothers?


Hmmm, I have actually seen this scene (yes, real time)...but the guy running was white. Yep, seen is color too. This is why I didn't just automatically decide the OP was referring to a black man. Don't know remember how many children, but several and by multiple women. Hatred, racism an bigotry know no bounds...regardless of color. *We each saw what we wanted to see. *


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll take on the meth head drugie anytime.

Meth does nothing to subdue pain. In many cases, the meth head will feel more pain.

Meth addicts are weak. In mind and body. They don't eat. Meth is an appitite supresser. They are skinny with sunken and aged faces for a reason. Malnutrition.

Do not fear combat against a meth head. The fear is likely take away the advantage you have with your health.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

really Chickenista- you associate ghetto and 6 kids with only one race- seems racist to me.....
Where is my ignore button again?


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Just to add to the racial diversity represented on the board...bro-in-law (deceased) has 4 kids by 3 women (sorry not 6x6 so I guess it doesn't count) - 1 is white, the other 3 are mixed - all of them have at some point been or are FSA.

I didn't see a color when I first read Hermit's post....


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

chickenista said:


> Ban my rear end.
> Go right on ahead.
> Please. I beg you.


'Nista, stop. 

Step away from the computer and turn it off. 

Take a deep breath. Count to 1,000. Turn on some music full blast and dance in the living room to burn off all that reactionary energy. 

Forget about topics like this. Don't let yourself get sucked into the intended reactionism. 

Put all of HT and all of internet on ignore for a while and just live your own real life.

Come back to the computer when you're feeling much more cool-headed.

.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I've been mostly under the impression that, if attacked, I'd have a knife or a gun to defend myself. I carry both. But I've been reading lately some encounters where the victim was just ambushed and it occurred to me that I really haven't been working on muscle strength and I dang sure haven't been working on cardio.

Now good situational awareness will help keep encounters from turning into a wrestling match, but I don't really want to die because I failed to prepare for that 1 in 10 situation where I couldn't reach for the gun.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

This is Chickenista's fourth swan song in a week. Heck, it's a simple misunderstanding. If she'd just read the OP again and stop trying to find fault then there wouldn't be an issue. 

But I guess we're where we are today because people don't really want to try to understand each other. They'd much rather just enforce their will or try to get some authority to do it for them.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

chickenista said:


> Hmm..... by using the word ghetto and referring to running from the police, I wonder what he meant??? 6 children by 6 mothers?


LOL.....hate to burst your bubble, but I have (white) in-laws that fit that description to a 'T'.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Ernie said:


> I've been mostly under the impression that, if attacked, I'd have a knife or a gun to defend myself. I carry both. But I've been reading lately some encounters where the victim was just ambushed and it occurred to me that I really haven't been working on muscle strength and I dang sure haven't been working on cardio.
> 
> Now good situational awareness will help keep encounters from turning into a wrestling match, but I don't really want to die because I failed to prepare for that 1 in 10 situation where I couldn't reach for the gun.


 I'd suggest MCMAP or Krav Maga training then Ernie. In my mind the two greatest system going for street fighting. These of course are not meant to be used at the bar or in a normal fight. This is kill or be killed stuff.


----------



## LeopardFrog (Jun 3, 2011)

I am a relative newbie here and I have been slapped around a couple of times by the moderators for things I have posted. Things that to me were far less inflammatory than the OP's first post here.

Look we can all pretend that because he didn't mention race he wasn't referring to blacks, even though ALL the stereotypes he mentioned are always mentioned when people talk about inner city ghetto black people. Funny thing is there are still more white people living on assistance than blacks, heck it seems like a majority of people on this forum get some sort of assistance of some sort. (Nope, I do not, I work 2 jobs, my wife works and we pay our own way, thank you very much.)

Chickenista is right in one thing and that is there is plenty of hate spewed here under the guise of prepping, religion, and politics. I have learned my lesson after being attacked repeatedly in political topics that as a newbie I will be silienced, deleted, and given penalties for defending myself against long time posters. Funny thing is, and they won't like this, but sometimes the worst offenders are the moderators themselves.

I fully expect to be deleted, punished and maybe banished. But the truth is ugly and some of you need to open your eyes.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

chickenista said:


> Wow... racist much??
> I am thoroughly ashamed of you.
> I am beginning to think it is folks such as yourself that are longing for, dreaming of a race war.
> .


Actually he never mentioned race -- it was you that assumed he was talking about a person of color just because he mentioned ghetto and babies. Many different races live in ghettos and have illegitimate babies including whites - so who is racist now?


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Maybe challenging stereotypes is a good thing, eh?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Guys and gals - it's a set up post #2 to cause this reaction to the OP post.

That's all it is, and we fell for it. Just like some calling the tea party racist cause they want to quit handing out money we don't have to every Tom, Dick and Harriet.

We fell for it. I'm sure somewhere, someone will come along and laugh their seats off cause we fell for the pot stirrer the one that like that Dem Rep yesterday accused all that didn't want us bled dry fiscally, were racist. 

So, how about it - lets leave them in a drought of trying to find other things to think of since they cannot come up with better than this to cause strife.

So, shall we laugh back at them? Let them know their repeated swan songs bear little influence as they've played that card before, and no one is pulling them in to read this hatefully (their words) forum? But then, they want to say this thread and forum is the sum of HT, wow - until recently we were a little known forum, down the index page and now we are special and are extraordinary to some. We must be like potato chips, just have to come back for one more read or post.

So, wish the nay sayers well. let them gnash their teeth and say bad things - they have to have something to do.
And we go on.


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

Seems to me the post was intended to put an image in your head. Your own image of what you fear. I don't fear black people, or whites, or Hispanics. I do fear people who have nothing to lose.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

We have numerous families in our town of all colors who fit the OP's description to a T. And to LeopardFrog, kindly prove where most of the posters here are on some type of assistance other than SS. We are not, so your "theory" is wrong but then you know that. You are a troll and seek to be one. As for hate, you seem to have that one in your pocket as well but only see the need to bring it out on occasion. Perhaps you could find somewhere else as well, banning would only fit into your plan. Why ban you when it's much more fun to provoke you.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

LOL. Angie, that _COULD_ be taken both ways and aimed at everyone on the board in one way or another.

I think everyone needs to step back and take a deep breath.

.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Well dang. Ernie strikes again. 

IMO the whole message is being missed by people hollering "racist".

And for the record, I was a single mom, living on welfare in the ghetto when I was younger. Three kids by two different fathers. Oh, btw .. I'm white. As were any other number of folks who lived there. 

Back to the OP ... This is something that's been bothering me for a while now. I've hemmed and hawed about it saying "I don't have the time" or "It can't be done while I'm driving a truck" ... But these are not valid reasons. They are "excuses".

I know it's "possible" because I see other truck drivers doing it all the time. I'm just being "lazy". Time to stop excusing myself and get to it. Not only is being physically fit needed for self defense, it's also needed for general health and well being as well!


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

Identify the threat.

It's not PC, it's survival.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

chickenista said:


> Hmm..... by using the word ghetto and referring to running from the police, I wonder what he meant??? 6 children by 6 mothers?
> 
> .


Obviously you have not been near a ghetto lately have you.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

LeopardFrog said:


> I am a relative newbie here and I have been slapped around a couple of times by the moderators for things I have posted. Things that to me were far less inflammatory than the OP's first post here.
> 
> Look we can all pretend that because he didn't mention race he wasn't referring to blacks, even though ALL the stereotypes he mentioned are always mentioned when people talk about inner city ghetto black people. Funny thing is there are still more white people living on assistance than blacks, heck it seems like a majority of people on this forum get some sort of assistance of some sort. (Nope, I do not, I work 2 jobs, my wife works and we pay our own way, thank you very much.)
> 
> ...


As has been pointed out you seem to be the one putting race into the msg. I'll do it outright. I'm assuming you are seeing a black guy in your mind. Why? Is if because you are a racist who thinks all low life types are black? Or maybe you come from an area where in real life the only people who fit the description are black? If its the second does that make you a racist or a realist?

I'm older than most here and have lived in a REAL racist area. I'm talking about a place where middle aged black men would either step aside when even a white boy walked in or face getting beaten right there in the store. I was well into school before I knew there was another word for a black than the infamous nword. 

I tell you that to say this. 1) Because of my age, when I hear the word ghetto I don't think black, I think Jew. I don't think of a major US city I think Warsaw. Do a google search on "Warsaw ghetto Jews", read a bit about it and THEN come back and tell me about how bad racism is here today.

2) We all are racist and this thread proves it. We all have specific views of how some races act. What makes some of different is how we let those views effect our lives. If you allow your racism to lead you to treat a race better or worse than another then you are a bigot. I have no use for bigots other than try to make them see how stupid they are.

3) From my background I am proud I have children who, when it comes to race, live their lives by the words of MLKJ. They were taught and do judge a man by the content of his character not the color of his skin.

One last thing, if anyone threatens me or mine I won't be looking at his skin color nor thinking about his racial background. I'll be looking for a clean shot and thinking about trigger control.

Now ya'll think about that while ya try to get the knot out of your knickers.


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> So, shall we laugh back at them? Let them know their repeated swan songs bear little influence as they've played that card before, and no one is pulling them in to read this hatefully (their words) forum? But then, they want to say this thread and forum is the sum of HT, wow - until recently we were a little known forum, down the index page and now we are special and are extraordinary to some. We must be like potato chips, just have to come back for one more read or post.
> .


I am quite proud of most of the responses to the pot stirring. Seems most here cannot be stirred by the obvious baiting.  Replies have been thought out, considered, and have found that statement #2 does not seem to be the majority of how people actually think here on this topic. :rock:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Wow... racist much??
> I am thoroughly ashamed of you.


Please point out where *any race *was mentioned in the OP


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

To set the record straight though, I had no idea it would get any debate at all. In my head, it just sounded like good sense.

I was reading Denninger's blog this morning as part of my research for the BI. 

http://market-ticker.org/akcs-www?post=193275

He spoke about cardio and the need to prepare for what's coming down the pipe. That set the seed and a little later I put this seed to words. 

That's all.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We all better just settle down. There are hardworking forum guests who are here to read what has been posted on this thread and discuss it elsewhere. Sorry this interupted their endless games of Farmville on Facebook.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I forget sometimes that there's an entire other forum where people scrutinize my words and decide exactly how they're going to turn it into drama. And based on her past history I never really expected someone as well respected as Chickenista to fall in with that bunch.

So this is my fault. Once again my naive view of this forum and who is watching it set the stage for a whole bunch of drama. Sorry guys. I hope you got something out of the original concept.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll say this... I need to get motivated to get into better shape. I was recently very proud of myself for what is in my EDC and have better walking shoes in the the car with me etc...... then I truly thought about what it would take to walk the 30 miles back to my home from work... two days at least I figured.... I was no longer that happy with myself and came to the same conclusion Ernie did.... Time to get into better physical shape. Great to prep, but I have to be alive for it to do any good.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Ernie said:


> I forget sometimes that there's an entire other forum where people scrutinize my words and decide exactly how they're going to turn it into drama. And based on her past history I never really expected someone as well respected as Chickenista to fall in with that bunch.
> 
> So this is my fault. Once again my naive view of this forum and who is watching it set the stage for a whole bunch of drama. Sorry guys. I hope you got something out of the original concept.


where might that be?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Here is what I mean..

*If this thread was about physical fitness it could have been put forth this way and had even more effect...
Can you carry your 12 year old daughter with a broken ankle on your back for at least a 1/4 mile?
Can you go out and pull the plow while your wife guides for a whole extra acre of planting?
Can you chase down a bad-shot deer and catch it and drag it back?
Can you chop all the wood that you would need to get you through this winter if it went bad tomorrow and you had no furnace?*
These are more realistic concerns or another way to ask about physical fitness.
What does subsidized living, the number of children etc.. have to do with whether or not we are thinking about the physical demands that day to day life would bring?

Why would anyone say it the way it was said?
It was unecessary. It was rude. And that was what was posted to get a rise, not mine.
And I fell for it hook, line and sinker and took you all with me.


----------



## LeopardFrog (Jun 3, 2011)

watcher said:


> As has been pointed out you seem to be the one putting race into the msg. I'll do it outright. I'm assuming you are seeing a black guy in your mind. Why? Is if because you are a racist who thinks all low life types are black? Or maybe you come from an area where in real life the only people who fit the description are black? If its the second does that make you a racist or a realist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try and calm down a bit. If you are as old as you try to project you should probably learn to relax before you stroke out.

Take a break, sit in the shade, have some sweet tea, and try to enjoy the day!


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

chickenista said:


> Here is what I mean..
> 
> *If this thread was about physical fitness it could have been put forth this way and had even more effect...
> Can you carry your 12 year old daughter with a broken ankle on your back for at least a 1/4 mile?
> ...


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

Ernie said:


> I forget sometimes that there's an entire other forum where people scrutinize my words and decide exactly how they're going to turn it into drama. And based on her past history I never really expected someone as well respected as Chickenista to fall in with that bunch.
> 
> So this is my fault. Once again my naive view of this forum and who is watching it set the stage for a whole bunch of drama. Sorry guys. I hope you got something out of the original concept.


Yep and don't beat yourself up over it because as you can see, there are many who want to do it for you. As for drama, has not been any drama in my eyes. 

I am still thinking on increasing my cardio workouts.. hmm. Never know when I might be the one having to run. Which reminds me of my oldest child who when smaller we were playing tag and she says, "Mom, I didn't know you could run!!!" *groan* That is only 2nd to my son asking me to describe what it was like living during the Civil War. :grumble:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Bluesgal said:


> I'll say this... I need to get motivated to get into better shape. I was recently very proud of myself for what is in my EDC and have better walking shoes in the the car with me etc...... then I truly thought about what it would take to walk the 30 miles back to my home from work... two days at least I figured.... I was no longer that happy with myself and came to the same conclusion Ernie did.... Time to get into better physical shape. Great to prep, but I have to be alive for it to do any good.


IMHO, you caught the exact the lesson the OP was attempting to relay....be prepared physically. I/m sure Ernie was never trying to be racist, even tho that's how some people took it.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

chickenista said:


> Here is what I mean..
> 
> What does subsidized living, the number of children etc.. have to do with whether or not we are thinking about the physical demands that day to day life would bring?
> 
> .


Well if by "thier" lifestyle they are not prepping then how are they going to survive? By trying to take what others have. Therfore, to protect me and mine from a physical threat I need to be in good physical shape.

and that IMHO is my interpetation of the analogy.. YMMV


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

My meth head BIL is the one I saw when I read it. He is white (up under all that grime anyway). DH out weighs him by 60 lbs and is a head taller. If I was alone, then either my dog or a well placed bullet would work. (See previous post regarding BIL and "the right to shoot") If it was TEOTWAWKI then I would sadly have to protect myself and my family from him (my family would include his two children we have helped my MIL care for since their births)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Why would anyone say it the way it was said?
> *It was unecessary. It was rude*. And that was what was posted to get a rise, not mine.
> And I fell for it hook, line and sinker and took you all with me.


LOL

I knew you couldn't stay away


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I had to go back and read the original post again because it made me think of men like an old girl friend (not a girlfriend) used to choose.Users,losers and abusers.She was white,so were her choices.In fact,it reminded me of my daughter's former boyfriend.She's white,so is he.But for God's grace or dumb luck I could have had multiple children with multiple women,I was pretty irresponsible and thoughtless.I didn't see any reference to race,I think we all saw what we were looking for.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> IMHO, you caught the exact the lesson the OP was attempting to relay....be prepared physically. I/m sure Ernie was never trying to be racist, even tho that's how some people took it.


 I kind of thought he was also implying some form of self defense course as well. That's why I mentioned Krav Maga and MCMAP. Though both are very good cardio workouts too.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

It's not a black man who scares me. 

Around here it's the white guy that I fear more than anything. 

What about the meth head who is so tweaked up on the stuff that he doesn't care who he has to rob from to ghet his next high? I don't see black drug dealers out in my part of the country, but plenty of meth labs going BOOM in the night. What about the 'good ole boy' who has no problems shooting off guns-and has no control on his anger problem? Or what about the white guy who just got a DUI while riding his ATV? (Yes, it happened here 2 days ago). He thought it was funny to race down the sidewalk-the same one my kids walk down every day. His drunk butt didn't see a small dog and almost killed it. What if that was a child?

Around hee I see plenty of folks who are in the"FSA" and not a one of them are black.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Ernie~ Kicking up the cardio, increased the yoga (the heavy stuff that you actually sweat with) and have rearranged the diet (the rest of the house is NOT happy but tough) to mimic more of what we will be living like...hopefully...once we are on the land and becoming more self-sufficient. Hoping that the changes to diet and the ramping up of the workouts will have me in shape enough to really help with building vs being the nail holder...lol.

As to the craziness that has ensued concerning race...you (general) saw what you (general) wanted to see.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

49 people viewing....just use the word "race".....


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

I didn't find the post racist at all, just a statement of reality. There is a large class of people with a well cultivated entitlement mentality that won't react well if their gravy train is cut off. The attributes that Ernie listed are just statements of fact. If it so happens that a majority of these folks in the inner city and black and somebody does state that, it's just reality. If it so happens that a majority of rural meth heads are white hillbillies, it's just reality. 

To the point of the post about getting in shape - nothing beats running for cardio as far as I'm concerned. Beyond PT, I still think the best option is to do your best not to get into any situations or environments that might require confrontation in the first place.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

To be fair to Ernie, I didn't see his post as being racist so much as it is pointing out a serious national problem, not a racism problem. The first line of the post says "somewhere in the ghetto of a nearby city". The implication is that all cities have ghettos no matter what the races may be of the ghetto residents and therefore if all cities have ghettos then that is a national problem that needs to be addressed. His post didn't make me think of race or the color of people's skin. It made me think of America and the ghettos that it has engendered and the societal problems that the ghettos have engendered.

Being physically fit is a good thing and it's important. I think though that it's even more important to address the national problem of ghettos.



Ernie said:


> ... *somewhere in the ghetto of a nearby city*, a young man is lifting weights with his buddies. He doesn't have to go to work because you subsidize his lifestyle. He doesn't have to take care of his family because you are paying for his six children with six different mothers. The most difficult task he faces in what passes for a career is occasionally running from the police. He has all of the time in the world to get plenty of rest and exercise, and he is training (whether he knows it or not) for that future time when he's going to meet you in the darkened hallway of your home or ambush you on the street. You may not have time to draw your gun or you may not be armed at that moment. You're going to be wrestling with this guy, or running from him. Is your physical health up to it?
> 
> If not, why not?
> 
> PT is the order of the day. Time to get to it.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Has anyone been keeping track whether this thread or the one on gay and ldesbian TV is doing best?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

And FWIW I was branded a racist when I posted a thread on here about helping the night manager at Rite-Aid push some losers out...water off a ducks back...

And I'm heartless because I see beggars as threats...better to err on the side of caution...only takes being wrong once to be a goner...

Crazy times these are...


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

To elaborate more on running, ones needs to mix up what they do. This year will be the 5th year I run in a local marathon as part of a relay team - this year I get the 8 mile anchor leg, the last 4 years I ran a 10k (6.2 miles). To train for this, I mix up 3 different kinds of runs: (1) hill day - some route that incorporates a reasonable hill - this forces your body to get used to a hill and then recover, (2) speed work - a 4 mile run that mixes in either 4x400m sprints or 2x1000m sprints - again, this helps one develop recovery, and (3) long runs - moderate pace to just get miles on the legs. 

Running is cheap - just some shoes. I would suggest that anyone who is going to start some serious running go to a real running store and get properly fitted for shoes - they'll watch how you run, see how your feet land, shape of feet, etc. and suggest the type of shoes best for you - this is very important especially as one ages ... finding that out the hard way! Once you know this, you can just buy the same brand/model of shoe when on sale, online, whatever - but get properly fitted the first time and pay the inflated store price.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

LeopardFrog said:


> Try and calm down a bit. If you are as old as you try to project you should probably learn to relax before you stroke out.
> 
> Take a break, sit in the shade, have some sweet tea, and try to enjoy the day!



From your post I am under the impression that you've lived a sheltered life. And your insulting to boot.

Your words:

"Never lived that, but my guess is we aren't that far apart in age. I have lived in the midwest my entire life and *felt no need to move south*. " 

So eager, so eager to kill. Define threatens...*walk on your lawn like in Texas*? 


Must be nice to have lived a sheltered life. 


There is a lesson to be learned here, and our vision of reading the OP's post was just that, YOUR VISION.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

naturelover said:


> To be fair to Ernie, I didn't see his post as being racist so much as it is pointing out a serious national problem, not a racism problem. The first line of the post says "somewhere in the ghetto of a nearby city". The implication is that all cities have ghettos no matter what the races may be of the ghetto residents and therefore if all cities have ghettos then that is a national problem that needs to be addressed. His post didn't make me think of race or the color of people's skin. It made me think of America and the ghettos that it has engendered and the societal problems that the ghettos have engendered.
> 
> Being physically fit is a good thing and it's important. I think though that it's even more important to address the national problem of ghettos.


 Well, I gotta say that's a pretty well reasoned response. I tend to agree with you here 100%.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

The world is a messy place. People, even the best, are a mess.
We all have every evil inside us. Call it the devil, human nature or original sin.
We sugar coat and innuendo a lot of stuff here to protect the feelings of the sensitive and the young, also to stave off the wrath of Angie (Bless her heart). If anyone is still offended, they want to be, and no amount of PC will stop them, because they enjoy it.

Being a racist bigot is not against the law! Using the same reasoning of some who like to cry 'racist', 'homophobic' ''religious zealot' etc we should accept their (racists) chosen lifestyle, give them a chance in our lives, and try to understand their point of view. After all, they are no different from us and their enviroment probably made them that way. 

I choose not to associate with people who use ANY illegal drug. Where I am currently in CA, this makes me strange and 'I just don't understand' and I am considered a stuck-up holier than thou bigot. This for distancing myself from criminals.
I also choose not to associate with people who are overtly racist. This is accepted. But if I choose to not associate with men who like to kiss men then I am ostracised.

I am tired of giving up myself to be PC. To hades with what the world thinks. I will follow Angie's (bless her heart) rules out of respect because I am in her home(forum).


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

bee said:


> Be honest with yourselves...how many of you did NOT see in your minds' eye a young black man stripped to the waist pumping iron??


I saw the young men - white - you see on the local police reports here. But since a lot of them are into meth production, I doubt they can lift much weight. The last thing meth does is build the body up.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

jlrbhjmnc said:


> I saw the young men - white - you see on the local police reports here. * But since a lot of them are into meth production, I doubt they can lift much weight.* The last thing meth does is build the body up.


 I'd have to disagree. My sister dated a meth user some years ago, he's since gone from a casual user to a tweeker. Anyway, he's quite strong. He's not as skinny as you'd expect either, it seems once you've used for awhile you learn to eat while high.

This is a guy that runs and can lift up a 700r4 transmission. I saw him 6 months or so ago when I was back east visiting and he's still strong as an ox. He looks like tanned leather, but still strong.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Somewhere a pysch major is writing their thesis off this. :indif:


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

InvalidID said:


> I'd have to disagree. My sister dated a meth user some years ago, he's since gone from a casual user to a tweeker. Anyway, he's quite strong. He's not as skinny as you'd expect either, it seems once you've used for awhile you learn to eat while high.
> 
> This is a guy that runs and can lift up a 700r4 transmission. I saw him 6 months or so ago when I was back east visiting and he's still strong as an ox. He looks like tanned leather, but still strong.


Wow - I had no idea. In my experience the meth users I've know were in bad shape and lost a lot of weight, and the photos on the police blotter look so sad and thin. Thanks for the info!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Freya said:


> Somewhere a pysch major is writing their thesis off this. :indif:


If not, a good opportunity is being wasted for a A+ paper


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

chickenista said:


> Wow... racist much??
> I am thoroughly ashamed of you.
> I am beginning to think it is folks such as yourself that are longing for, dreaming of a race war.
> 
> ...


Why do you assume he's racist? Do you think only black people live in ghettos? I grew up in ghetto type neighborhood. I'm white. So, isn't your comment racists? After all, you are the one assuming only blacks live in the ghettos.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

For those serious about building endurance and strength through running, here's some tips from a has-been enthusiast.....

Running barefoot is actually good for you, especially on natural and slightly uneven terrain. Train yourself to land each stride on the outer ball of the foot, near the little toe, rolling in to the inner ball and setting the heel down gently, all in one fluid motion.
That takes a lot of concussion off the knee joint and bones, sending it through the tendons, ligaments and muscle, where it belongs.

Work up to carrying a brick or 3-5 pound weight in each hand during your run.

After a week or so of huffing and puffing unceremoniously up and down the trail, begin taking a mouthful of water and holding it for as long as you can during your run, forcing yourself to breathe through your nose. This builds wind and concentration.
The Apaches and other desert/mountain tribes used to require this of their youth in training, sending them for several miles through the desert to the base of the mountain....where there was no water to grab en route and cheat...then back again.

In my youth I ran the mile and two mile, competitively, often training on my own for 12-15 miles per night. After high school, I went to horseshoeing school, and ten years of shoeing finished, basically, what an active high school running career began.
Now I just walk, or hobble ever so slightly.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

bee said:


> I think I may be a racist...in my mindseye I saw a young black man and the picture was one I saw of a prison exercise room...but then I had to consider my age and where I don't travel. When I grew up ghettos were for black people. Now in my late 50's I don't travel to cities and surely don't visit ghettos.
> 
> I went back and re-read Ernie's original post..at no point was race mentioned..it was my sad automatic connection of ghetto with black.
> 
> ...


I'm soon to be 54 and did not picture a black man. Then again, I grew up in Rockford, IL, on the "bad side of town". Most people today would call where I grew up as the ghetto. That's why when the second poster posted what they did it surprised me.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

jlrbhjmnc said:


> Wow - I had no idea. In my experience the meth users I've know were in bad shape and lost a lot of weight, and the photos on the police blotter look so sad and thin. Thanks for the info!


I got into a fight with one of them sickly looking meth heads and she was quite strong, I hit her with a baseball bat 3 times and she still stabbed me in the arm with my own pitch fork. She broke into my neighbors home and was stealing stuff. The neighbor had borrowed my pitch fork....LOL


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

chickenista said:


> Here is what I mean..
> 
> *If this thread was about physical fitness it could have been put forth this way and had even more effect...
> Can you carry your 12 year old daughter with a broken ankle on your back for at least a 1/4 mile?
> ...



You are much more likely to have to deal with the ghetto dwelling white, black, red, yellow, jew, meth head than you are to have to strap your husband to a plow....


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Forerunner said:


> For those serious about building endurance and strength through running, here's some tips from a has-been enthusiast....


I am into weight lifting for my workouts. I can't really afford a real body-building weight set and all, so I've learned to improvise.

I started out by standing outside,and lifting 5-lb potato sacks - one in each hand. With the sacks I'd do front curls for my biceps, behind the head curls for my triceps, presses for my shoulders and pecs, side lifts for my lats and all that stuff.

After a while my strength began to increase, so I moved up to 10-lb potato sacks. And a couple months later, up to 50-lb potato sacks. Finally I got to where I could lift a 100-lb potato sack in each hand and hold my arms straight up over my head! 

If you follow my routine, and feel confident at the 100-lb potato sack level, start putting potatoes in the sacks. But I would caution you, DO NOT OVERDO it at this level. One potato at a time is more than enough. Until you gain control.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I think the thread has shown us another real danger going on today. Racism is being thrown out everywhere and the divide between the races is growing. I personally believe it's being propagated more from the left, but wherever it's originating from I believe that we will soon see another civil war, only worse than the original one. Prepping for a racial war is not going to be easy for many of us who have families that are bi-racial. I think of these issues as a real threat to my own family and am not real sure how we would handle this particular situation. I know this is a bit of a thread drift, but seems like it started drifting pretty soon after it's OP. Angie, if this needs to be moved to it's own thread, please feel free to move it.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

naturelover said:


> To be fair to Ernie, I didn't see his post as being racist so much as it is pointing out a serious national problem, not a racism problem. The first line of the post says "somewhere in the ghetto of a nearby city". The implication is that all cities have ghettos no matter what the races may be of the ghetto residents and therefore if all cities have ghettos then that is a national problem that needs to be addressed. His post didn't make me think of race or the color of people's skin. It made me think of America and the ghettos that it has engendered and the societal problems that the ghettos have engendered.
> 
> Being physically fit is a good thing and it's important. I think though that it's even more important to address the national problem of ghettos.


Nice to see you didn't miss an opportunity to express your Canadian superiority. You know just as well as we do that this isn't a "national problem" we here in the states have created for ourselves while everywhere else in the world is just fine. I've been to big cities in at least 40 different countries (including Canada) and every single one of those cities had bad neighborhoods.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Cabin Fever. A little levity is just what was needed here. I must have a short retention span because by the end of the OP I wasn't even thinking about ghetto. I was thinking how some PT would be a good idea in the general sense.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree that we need to do all we can to be physically fit. Unfortunately, for some of us that's an impossible task. With the back problems and damaged nerves in my spine, it's not feasible for me to go out and start running. I can't lift anything over 25 pounds. Instead, I try to make sure I'm ready to take a stand. I do know how to handle weapons. We have tried to get to know our neighbors and where they stand on the world as it is today and have created a community of sorts that agree that things are getting bad and we have to band together.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

ryanthomas said:


> Nice to see you didn't miss an opportunity to express your Canadian superiority. You know just as well as we do that this isn't a "national problem" we here in the states have created for ourselves while everywhere else in the world is just fine. I've been to big cities in at least 40 different countries (including Canada) and every single one of those cities had bad neighborhoods.


 Hmm, I honestly didn't read her post that way. I read it as look at what PC and poorly run welfare programs have created. Maybe you're right though, I dunno.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> I am into weight lifting for my workouts. I can't really afford a real body-building weight set and all, so I've learned to improvise.
> 
> I started out by standing outside,and lifting 5-lb potato sacks - one in each hand. With the sacks I'd do front curls for my biceps, behind the head curls for my triceps, presses for my shoulders and pecs, side lifts for my lats and all that stuff.
> 
> ...


What color were those potatoes? White? Gold? Blue? and God forbid those Russia ones!:nono:


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

InvalidID said:


> Hmm, I honestly didn't read her post that way. I read it as look at what PC and poorly run welfare programs have created. Maybe you're right though, I dunno.


Coming from someone else, maybe I would have taken it that way. But I don't want to go down that road, since it's political. I'm going out to lift potato sacks.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

ANd the winner is usn's, you'uns ,we'uns ,this here thread. We are the most hospitable. The gay and lesbian thread has been locked.
SO everybody out for a coke float. Way better than root beer!!!! And they are both black so you can't be racist


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

TNHermit said:


> ANd the winner is usn's, you'uns ,we'uns ,this here thread. We are the most hospitable. The gay and lesbian thread has been locked.
> SO everybody out for a coke float. Way better than root beer!!!! And they are both black so you can't be racist


Hmmm...sippin' on a Coke and Bacardi at the moment (my day is done here). Wonder how good it would be with some vanilla ice cream?


----------



## LeopardFrog (Jun 3, 2011)

Fowler said:


> From your post I am under the impression that you've lived a sheltered life. And your insulting to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too many people here are wound too tightly. Really, I stay for the few that offer constructive and helpful information.

Have a nice day!:happy2:


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

If you want to talk about shame take a long stare in the mirror. The only person that injected race was YOU! I guess that means you equate all of that lifestyle with someone not white. I guess you've made your stance known for all. How's that broad brush working for ya? 


chickenista said:


> Wow... racist much??
> I am thoroughly ashamed of you.
> I am beginning to think it is folks such as yourself that are longing for, dreaming of a race war.
> 
> ...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have put a note on that Post 2 requestion people read the thread before responding only to it. 

No need to keep beating the same issue without knowing the "rest of the story" of this thread.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> all I can picture is Hawkeye and Uncas and Chingachgook running through the forest in "Last of the Mohicans" ...


...yeah....muscular, natural, long hair blowing in the wind....:teehee:

Ahem, cough, cough...What were we talking about again?:ashamed:


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Hmm, I've been extremely lazy lately(depression and turning towards escapism does this to you) and this really made me think.

I live in MO-capital of meth production yay us!-and I would take a gander that a 1/4 of my town is addicted to either meth, crack, prescription drugs, alcohol etc. Even if shot, methheads can keep coming.(For the record-we have 5 black people in town, 1 family of latinos) Methheads scare the carp out of me. They are unpredictable, they will do ANYTHING to get their fix and I am way glad we moved 3 miles outside of town. Most of them don't drive and are too lazy to walk out here to get my stuff. 

DH and I did have a talk the other day about the best gun for ME to use if there was a situation here-be it animal predators or human). 

I do think I need to become more physically active-maybe that would help me get out of my funk as well.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

ryanthomas said:


> Nice to see you didn't miss an opportunity to express your Canadian superiority. You know just as well as we do that this isn't a "national problem" we here in the states have created for ourselves while everywhere else in the world is just fine. I've been to big cities in at least 40 different countries (including Canada) and every single one of those cities had bad neighborhoods.


I'll ignore your comment about Canadian superiority (it's your inferiority problem, not mine) and ask you how many cities you saw in Canada that had ghettos? Every city in every country has a bad neighbourhood, but not all cities in every country has ghettos. I know of one real ghetto in Canada, less than a dozen in all of Europe and literally hundreds in America. So I think American ghettos as a whole and not just the people in them are a national problem that needs to be addressed.

In another topic I asked how did the ghettos come into existance? I'll ask the same question here.

.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

"Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free..." but then some dumb butt dreamt up welfare....that's where the ghetto came from.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

LeopardFrog said:


> Too many people here are wound too tightly. Really, I stay for the few that offer constructive and helpful information.
> 
> 
> And the lesson to be learned from YOU and so many others here is, you circle the wagons around *the clique*.
> ...


:gossip: ~pot calling the kettle black~


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Ernie, I'm sorry, but given your multiple posts of late referring specifically to black violence, the op was nothing but liberal baiting.

You are too smart to not know where it would go and it was very well planned...well played sir.

That aside, a few words about weight lifting.

Yes, it's useful, to a point, but as others have suggested, endurance training is far more important. 

When I see a bulked up gym bunny coming to me for an apprenticeship, I know from experience how it will play out. Come in all cocky about their big, bulgy manliness and how much they can bench...then half a day at best of quivering, sweating and whining and I never see them again...put to shame by a pushing 50 year old woman.

The worst one ever was the dude who came in bragging about his Army Ranger this and Army Ranger/cowboy that (which I'm not sure I believe a word of). Granted, he lasted 2 weeks but he whined incessantly the whole time then bailed leaving myself, my 19 year old female student and my retired auto worker with a big tummy student to pick up his slack.


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

Fowler said:


> I got into a fight with one of them sickly looking meth heads and she was quite strong, I hit her with a baseball bat 3 times and she still stabbed me in the arm with my own pitch fork. She broke into my neighbors home and was stealing stuff. The neighbor had borrowed my pitch fork....LOL


 That's it. I've been considering martial arts training for the longest time, and my fitness routine needs a boost anyway.

Any suggestions - InvalidID?? Anyone?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> That's it. I've been considering *martial arts training *for the longest time, and my fitness routine needs a boost anyway.
> 
> Any suggestions - InvalidID?? Anyone?


That's great for the young and fit.

An old lady with a 38 can take out a Black Belt


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I do not feel his pointing out of black violence{which I considerd pointing out current events} in other posts was racially motivated....he was just posting prep orientated feelings about what happens to be a current event and happened to carried out by a certain group of people.

I am sure if that group of people had been any color or race in the world, his posts would have been identical......it`s not like he dug thru history to point out black violence, but rather he posted what is currently happening.


I keep up with reported and unreported news news and I am yet to see any reports of large groups of people other than the incidents he reported in the news.

If the use of the word ghetto makes you think of certain people then you need to look into your own beliefs to find a reason...also a good field trip to a actuall ghetto will make you realize poverty knows no boundaries, such as race.

Especially here in California, where in most areas you are lucky to rent a room in a house with no kitchen use for less than 500 dollars a month.



Anyway.........

Even just walking your dog for 20 minutes in the evening will help the cardio and keep you more fit than doing nothing.....staying fit does not have to include a olympic workout.....cardio is usually the foundation for fitness, hard work will add muscle strength, not size.

Eating well is a often overlooked aspect of staying fit and maintianing energy levels.....a belly full of McDonalds is going to run out of energy long before a healthy dose of good food will.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> all I can picture is Hawkeye and Uncas and Chingachgook running through the forest in "Last of the Mohicans" ...


That was the only scene where I broke down and cried....it touched me so.

I was homesick for weeks, after.....


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

jlrbhjmnc said:


> That's it. I've been considering martial arts training for the longest time, and my fitness routine needs a boost anyway.
> 
> Any suggestions - InvalidID?? Anyone?





Bearfootfarm said:


> That's great for the young and fit.
> 
> An old lady with a 38 can take out a Black Belt


I started at age 50, and not by any means fit. It comes down to wanting to do it, not just fitness. As I said before, any bit you can learn is better than nothing. Don't fall for the "only fit, young males can do martial arts". I know that is not true. There are even martial arts based self defense classes for people in wheelchairs. Is it perfect or fool proof? Of course not, but it's sure better than nothing. My daughter teases me about the t-shirt I wanted to buy that said, "You have hope, I have skills". I don't hope that I will be able to get away from an attacker, I curently have 44 specific ways that I have learned to do so. And that's not counting the sneaky stuff we learn during flow drills and sparring.

Of course an old lady with a gun can drop an unarmed person. However, if she wakes in the middle of the night with someone's hands around her throat, where is the gun? If someone grabs her from behind and pins her arms, how will she draw her gun? If she is in a crowd of families, will she shoot and risk hitting innocent bystanders? Does she shower with the gun strapped to her hip?

Of course, a gun is my weapon of choice if I see a fight coming. But the reality is that trouble can come in many forms, often very unexpectedly. The alternative to constantly carrying a gun in my dominant hand and groping though life with the other is to have some other forms of self defense available

Regarding the particular discipline, I would suggest going with something more modern combat/street fighting oriented not so much with one of the traditional arts. They are great and beautiful and have been practiced for hundreds or thousands of years in some cases, but IMO don't take into account modern weaponry that attackers may wield and often take many years to learn. After my daughter's first class, she came home and proudly showed daddy how she could disarm him if he came at her with a knife.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Getting in shape no matter the age or condition just do what you can do... I started by just walking to work... I do get other exercise cleaning my gun too...


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Physical readiness is a must, but start slow and work up, or else you run the risk of hurting yourself worse than before.

As to the OP and his intent, one only needs to look at other post by the OP:

"These *inner city ghetto rats* don't even know their history. They don't know they came from a proud agrarian people. They don't know they withstood slavery with their family units intact. All they have been taught is that the white man is preventing them from having more free stuff and now they're being taught that the Tea Party, those little old white ladies who hold up signs, is a bunch of racists who are trying to steal their free stuff.'

Now who is this post referring to? 

Take that into account, and I agree with the poster above, well played... and folks fell for it left and right.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

jlrbhjmnc said:


> That's it. I've been considering martial arts training for the longest time, and my fitness routine needs a boost anyway.
> 
> Any suggestions - InvalidID?? Anyone?


 As I said earlier in the thread, I like Krav Maga. It was designed around the premise you will be smaller, weaker, out numbered... what ever. They teach you how to break an attacker in short order and escape. No matter how drugged up an attacker may be, if you break his knee he won't be fast enough to catch you.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

naturelover said:


> I'll ignore your comment about Canadian superiority (it's your inferiority problem, not mine) and ask you how many cities you saw in Canada that had ghettos? Every city in every country has a bad neighbourhood, but not all cities in every country has ghettos. I know of one real ghetto in Canada, less than a dozen in all of Europe and literally hundreds in America. So I think American ghettos as a whole and not just the people in them are a national problem that needs to be addressed.
> 
> In another topic I asked how did the ghettos come into existance? I'll ask the same question here.
> 
> .


Actually we do have numerous ghettos in Canada. We just call them Indian Reserves.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

keenataz said:


> Actually we do have numerous ghettos in Canada. We just call them Indian Reserves.


 :hysterical:


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's great for the young and fit.
> 
> An old lady with a 38 can take out a Black Belt


Correction. An old lady with a .38 can take out SIX black belts.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

ovsfarm said:


> I started at age 50, and not by any means fit. It comes down to wanting to do it, not just fitness. As I said before, any bit you can learn is better than nothing. Don't fall for the "only fit, young males can do martial arts". I know that is not true. There are even martial arts based self defense classes for people in wheelchairs. Is it perfect or fool proof? Of course not, but it's sure better than nothing. My daughter teases me about the t-shirt I wanted to buy that said, "You have hope, I have skills". I don't hope that I will be able to get away from an attacker, I curently have 44 specific ways that I have learned to do so. And that's not counting the sneaky stuff we learn during flow drills and sparring.
> 
> Of course an old lady with a gun can drop an unarmed person. However, if she wakes in the middle of the night with someone's hands around her throat, where is the gun? If someone grabs her from behind and pins her arms, how will she draw her gun? If she is in a crowd of families, will she shoot and risk hitting innocent bystanders? Does she shower with the gun strapped to her hip?
> 
> ...


I'm seriously considering taking a class w/ my girls now! you are an inspiration! thanks!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

keenataz said:


> Actually we do have numerous ghettos in Canada. We just call them Indian Reserves.


Those aren't ghettos, they are a completely different ball of wax altogether. If some of the reservations in Canada are what you think are ghettos then you've been sheltered all your life and never seen real ghettos. Hopefully that is something you'll never have to see.

Oh, and if you think the Canadian reserves are bad then you haven't seen what their reserves are like in other places.

.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Wait a minute..tthis is not racist it is reality..I lived in Aurora Colorado for years and in the 'hood..not a nice area at all and I am white and the op is correct. I saw it every day.white young men..black men and mexicans also... . So I think we know who is looking for trouble here. And in case you want to know,(I don't think it matters) I was told not to move to this area because I was "too white" and I'd get killed. Lived there 4 years, made lasting friendships and after 14 years still go home once in a while. And another aside, it's not just men who do these things. Amazing enough, young women in the 'hood live this life too...exercise...soap operas, popping out one kid after another, no jobs, no babydaddy at the moment, fights, theiving ,dope using and dealing etc..ect...I would be more afaid of the females than the men and boys. Mean things, no fear at all.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

To be honest, when I read the OP all I thought was it was a rip off of this much older quote that's been circulating a while:



> âSomewhere a True Believer is training to kill you. He is training with minimal food or water, in austere conditions, training day and night. The only thing clean on him is his weapon and he made his web gear. He doesnât worry about what workout to do â his ruck weighs what it weighs, his runs end when the enemy stops chasing him. This True Believer is not concerned about âhow hard it is;â he knows either he wins or dies. He doesnât go home at 17:00, he is home. He knows only The Cause. Still want to quit?â â Unknown


So does anybody picture a Catholic when they read this?

Chuck


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

And a sawed off single barrel shotgun with a pistol grip works wonders on dope dealers who think they run the show. lol..another long, 'hood story. You don't even have to pull the trigger.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

In my life I have been attacked/attempted robbery 3 times,2 times by "ghetto rats"-because I was the only person in my company that would go into those areas and service clients and once by 2 WHITE trash that thought I was easy pickins....Only in 1 of those cases did I have to fire my .45...white trash,black trash,yellow trash,red trash....it's all the same mentality-we want what you have.....and yes,it is my firm belief that Obama and his crew of multi-colored trash WANT to start a race war in the USA...


----------



## LeopardFrog (Jun 3, 2011)

Fowler said:


> :gossip: ~pot calling the kettle black~


You are a funny man, well in a sad pathetic kind of funny way. 

I had more posted here but seriously. What's the point. You make a ton of ludicrous assumptions about me and the best you have is this?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

i think this is why they think profiling is wrong.
I am not saying i think it is wrong by the way.just that some people think it is wrong.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

I have been in the ghettos of Detroit and Rochester I have been in Osnaburgh House and Bella Bella. Believe me I know they are both ghettos.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

well my compound has abasicly a swamp moat around most of mtn n hudson river behind it one road in n a bunch of heavy machinery aside from chainsaws etc. i think firewood season keeps me in good shape. hopefully next year ill add woodchipper to the list. what is it that mr t said


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

Well, if nothing else I found out there is a Krav Maga studio one town over. Sounds like fun, I am going to take some classes, hopefully get a friend to learn too.


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

keenataz said:


> I have been in the ghettos of Detroit and Rochester I have been in Osnaburgh House and Bella Bella. Believe me I know they are both ghettos.


I have worked in the ghettos of Detroit, and they don't scare half as much as the gutters of Mexico, or New Orleans for that matter. There are gutters everywhere, you are right.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

naturelover said:


> I'll ignore your comment about Canadian superiority (it's your inferiority problem, not mine) and ask you how many cities you saw in Canada that had ghettos? Every city in every country has a bad neighbourhood, but not all cities in every country has ghettos. I know of one real ghetto in Canada, less than a dozen in all of Europe and literally hundreds in America. So I think American ghettos as a whole and not just the people in them are a national problem that needs to be addressed.
> 
> In another topic I asked how did the ghettos come into existance? I'll ask the same question here.
> 
> .


You'd have to define the word ghetto to have that discussion, since the way it's being used in this thread is obviously not the original meaning of the word. If we use that definition, then there isn't one single ghetto in the states or Canada. No one is forced to live in any of these places. Sure, it's probably very difficult to move out for some, but there are no walls and gates keeping them in. But you supposedly know of hundreds of ghettos in America and only one in Canada (Windsor is just across the river from my stomping grounds and it has areas as bad as the worst neighborhood in Detroit, even with 1/4 the population). Not that I really care to get into this topic. I stopped going to the politics forum because I don't have any desire to argue with strangers, but since it came up, would you mind letting us in on your distinction between "ghettos" and bad neighborhoods?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I started at age 50, and not by any means fit. It comes down to wanting to do it, not just fitness. As I said before, any bit you can learn is better than nothing


I agree anything is better than nothing, but it's foolish to think a that unless you devote *years* of intense training to martial arts, that they will make you a match for the typical 18-25 year old gang banger.

The AVERAGE person isn't going to be dedicated enough, and should learn to use weapons that don't depend so much on *strength* for an advantage


----------



## Hike4beer (Aug 18, 2006)

Ernie, Awesome post!!

Chickenista, WOW, you seem to have some serious issues!!!!!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

ryanthomas said:


> Nice to see you didn't miss an opportunity to express your Canadian superiority. You know just as well as we do that this isn't a "national problem" we here in the states have created for ourselves while everywhere else in the world is just fine. I've been to big cities in at least 40 different countries (including Canada) and every single one of those cities had bad neighborhoods.


Not sure what gave you the impression that she was expressing her Canadian superiority. I got the impression that every big city has depressed areas known as ghettos.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

ryanthomas said:


> You'd have to define the word ghetto to have that discussion, since the way it's being used in this thread is obviously not the original meaning of the word. If we use that definition, then there isn't one single ghetto in the states or Canada. No one is forced to live in any of these places. Sure, it's probably very difficult to move out for some, but there are no walls and gates keeping them in. But you supposedly know of hundreds of ghettos in America and only one in Canada (Windsor is just across the river from my stomping grounds and it has areas as bad as the worst neighborhood in Detroit, even with 1/4 the population). Not that I really care to get into this topic. I stopped going to the politics forum because I don't have any desire to argue with strangers, but since it came up, would you mind letting us in on your distinction between "ghettos" and bad neighborhoods?


The way it was used in this thread is only one definition. There are ghettos and there are bad neighbourhoods. Every town and city has a "wrong side of the tracks" that can be considered a bad neighbourhood by affluent and righteous people but not be considered a ghetto by the people who live in the bad neighbourhood. This is my full understanding of what ghettos are, including the description of "hyperghettoization".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghetto

.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I just tried to do a google search of white on black crime; just to be fair and because I was curious. There wasn't anything on the first page but black on white crime came up several times. 

I typed in statistics of white on black crime and this is the search that came up....

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&cp=29&..._gc.r_pw.&fp=b7e6040383bebbf&biw=1280&bih=909

This is an interesting article...I am not saying I agree with it, just saying it is interesting.
http://www.loompanics.com/Articles/hatecrimes.html

If someone else can do a better search than me by all means please show me; I am interested in this. 

I did see that it said 80% of crimes are against the same race.

It saddens and sickens me that racial tension is running so high right now. I have family members that are black and I highly respect them and since my cousin's husband is a cop next time I see him I'm going to ask him his take on it. I'll be the first to get in someone's face if I feel they are being racist-I hate it. I've proven that on this board and IRL. I'm not trying to be snarky or cause more strife; I want to know WHY it is ratcheting up and if there is anything that we, as regular old Americans can do about it.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I just tried to do a google search of white on black crime; just to be fair and because I was curious. There wasn't anything on the first page but black on white crime came up several times.
> 
> I typed in statistics of white on black crime and this is the search that came up....
> 
> ...


IMO the reason racism is ratcheting up is because the far left are throwing it out there every chance they get. Although I didn't vote for Obama, I had high hopes that with him in the White House our country would finally be able to drop the rhetoric, but it seems that the opposite is happening. It's sad really. Obama could have done so much towards healing our country in so many ways, but instead it's been nothing but the blame game. It seems lately that the democrats are thowing out race every chance they get. When I disagreed with Obama's agenda I was called a racists. Just like if I bring up my personal beliefs regarding homosexuality I'm called a homophobe. It's to the point that if someone disagrees with you there has to be another reason, be it race or sexual preference. This type of rhetoric is getting more and more heated and unless someone in authority finds a way to get people to tone it down I'm afraid we'll be seeing race wars like never before.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> IMO the reason racism is ratcheting up is because the far left are throwing it out there every chance they get. Although I didn't vote for Obama, I had high hopes that with him in the White House our country would finally be able to drop the rhetoric, but it seems that the opposite is happening. It's sad really. Obama could have done so much towards healing our country in so many ways, but instead it's been nothing but the blame game. It seems lately that the democrats are thowing out race every chance they get. When I disagreed with Obama's agenda I was called a racists. Just like if I bring up my personal beliefs regarding homosexuality I'm called a homophobe. It's to the point that if someone disagrees with you there has to be another reason, be it race or sexual preference. This type of rhetoric is getting more and more heated and unless someone in authority finds a way to get people to tone it down I'm afraid we'll be seeing race wars like never before.


I concur and it saddens me. I grew up in a small town(Pop. 900) and there was quite a bit of racism rampant but I wasn't raised that way with cousins that are 1/2 black and another that is 1/2 Mexican(the same family at that). I don't understand it and never really have.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

High Flight

Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of Earth
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
Sunward I've climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth
Of sun-split clouds, â and done a hundred things
You have not dreamed of â wheeled and soared and swung
High in the sunlit silence. Hov'ring there,
I've chased the shouting wind along, and flung
My eager craft through footless halls of air. . . .

Up, up the long, delirious burning blue
I've topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace
Where never lark, or ever eagle flew â
And, while with silent, lifting mind I've trod
The high untrespassed sanctity of space,
Put out my hand, and touched the face of God.

â John Gillespie Magee, Jr




END OF DAY FOR THIS THREAD.


----------

